# Firefox 3.5 - Lange Ladezeiten



## Progs-ID (14. Juli 2009)

In den letzten Tagen gab es immer wieder Klagen von Usern, dass der Firefox zu lange bräuchte um zu starten. Viele meldeten eine Startzeit von 30 Sekunden oder länger, andere widerum konnten dieses nicht bestätigen. Frans Bouma fand heraus, das der Firefox bei der Initialisierung der Zufallszahlengeneratoren Dateien einliest und dann auf das Verzeichnis des Internet Explorer Caches und den temporären Ordner für Windowsddateien  zugreift. Die Ordner können bei häufiger Nutzung viele Dateien enthalten, wodurch die Ladezeit länger wird. Auf ersten Windows PCs konnte das Problem nachvollzogen werden, jedoch nicht auf Linux-PCs oder Macs. Mozilla testet gerade einen Fix für dieses Problem.

Quelle


----------



## Explosiv (14. Juli 2009)

Warum machst Du das nicht alles in einem Thread, wenn das Thema sich auf eine Sache konzentriert ? In deinem Fall Firefox 3.5 ! 

Irgendwie doppelt gemoppelt  !

@Toipic, mir ist die lange Ladezeit auch schon aufgefallen, auch wenn ich es selten benutze. 
Aber ist eher uninterssant für mich, da ich hauptsächlich IRON nutze.

Gruss Explosiv


----------



## Progs-ID (14. Juli 2009)

Ich hatte darüber nachgedacht, es in einem Thread zu machen, habe mich aber dagegen entschieden. 

Von IRON habe ich noch nie was gehört. Werde mir den mal ansehen.


----------



## diu_tesc_g.o. (15. Juli 2009)

die langen ladezeiten kann ich bestätigen. unter xp prof ist das nicht der fall (bei mir), sondern nur unter windows 7. ich hoffe auch auf ein fix.da die 3.5ff version echter fortschritt ist.


----------



## FortunaGamer (15. Juli 2009)

Wo ich das jetzt lese fällt mir auch auf das er wirklich läger brauch als der alte. Mich stöhrt das nicht aber die sollte das schon beheben.


----------



## KlawWarYoshi (15. Juli 2009)

hmm meiner brauch sage und schreibe 1,5 s....
was habt ihr nur wieder angestellt


----------



## diu_tesc_g.o. (15. Juli 2009)

KlawWarYoshi schrieb:


> hmm meiner brauch sage und schreibe 1,5 s....
> was habt ihr nur wieder angestellt



den haste dann bestimmt kaputt gemacht  und weist es nur noch nich


----------



## mumble_GLL (15. Juli 2009)

diu_tesc_g.o. schrieb:


> den haste dann bestimmt kaputt gemacht  und weist es nur noch nich




vllt. hast du ja etwas NICHT eingestellt und deiner ist kaputt. LOL

Nein, aber im Ernst, ist mir auch (negativ) aufgefallen.  
Sobald ich Firefox öffne, braucht er deutlich länger zum Laden der Seite(n).
Oft kommt es sogar vor, das Firefox die Seite(n) überhaupt nicht lädt 
und nach ca. 20-30 Sek. zeigt er mir: Die Seite kann nicht geladen werden...blah blah blah.
Muss dann erst wieder schließen, etwas warten und wieder neu starten (was nicht immer klappt) 
Da fand ich den letzten besser und der hatte auch keine Mucken gemacht. Mir ist leider auch aufgefallen, 
das viele meiner Firefox-Addons / Themes mit dieser Version nicht mehr laufen.
Und der IE8 funtzt auch iwie nicht mehr. Versucht zu laden, tut sich aber nix. 
Wenn ich ihn dann schliessen will hat er sich aufgehängt. Komisch
Naja, ich hoffe auf (Firefox)Besserung
_____________________________________



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## redangle2000 (15. Juli 2009)

Diese langen LAdezeitenkann ich nur Bestätigen.

Bei mir zuhause XP-Pro dauert es nur 1-2sek.
Bei meinem Vater XP-MCE2005 dauert es teilweise bis zu 2Minuten.

Temporäre Dateien (temp. Internet Dateien/von Java/ von Flash usw.) auf beiden Rechnern mit dem gleichen Progg gesäubert. Der einzig relevante Unterschied - ich P4 - er Athlon 64 X2. RAM haben wir die gleiche Menge - er sogar DDR2.

Also ich kann mir nicht erklären, wieso es bei Ihm immer so ewig dauert.
Hoffen wa mal das ein Update von FF dies behebt.


----------



## riedochs (15. Juli 2009)

Ich kann jetzt nicht feststellen der länger lädt als sonst.


----------



## Progs-ID (15. Juli 2009)

redangle2000 schrieb:


> Diese langen LAdezeitenkann ich nur Bestätigen.
> 
> Bei mir zuhause XP-Pro dauert es nur 1-2sek.
> Bei meinem Vater XP-MCE2005 dauert es teilweise bis zu 2Minuten.
> ...


Normalerweise sollte es bei ihm schneller gehen, als bei dir. Was ist das denn für eine komische Windowsversion?


----------



## .Mac (15. Juli 2009)

Ich bin sowieso ziemlich enttäuscht von der 3.5, wenn man Steam neben FF am laufen hat kann man einen "Group Officer" Bug in der oberen rechten Hälfte sehen, mit der 3.0 war das nicht der Fall, und mit dem Standart Aero Theme von Vista macht die 3.5 auch Probleme, sobald ich FF starte wechselt die Tasbar in den Standart Vista Theme(Ohne Aero), und wenn FF geschlossen ist geht alles wieder normal weiter.

Und wirklich schneller ist die 3.5 auch nicht, nur bei yougamers.com ist die 3.5 wesentlich schneller.


----------



## Webstyler (15. Juli 2009)

Also ich nutze auch FF 3.5 und kann nichts von den Sachen feststellen, nutze FF auf Win Vista und Ubuntu.

Minimal klemmt es mal hier mal da, aber das hatte cih mit den vorherigen versionen auch.


----------



## Kamino99 (15. Juli 2009)

Ich habe Windows XP Home auf AMD Athlon 2,8 Ghz und habe auch dieses Problem. 
Ich weiß, dass mein PC nicht der schnellste ist und in die Jahre gekommen ist.  

Aber ich habe noch nie auf Firefox solange gewartet, wie aktuell. Nach dem ich den Firefox-Button tätige, kann ich erstmal Kaffee kochen. 

Ich dachte in den letzten Tagen, dass mein PC nun entgültig den Geist aufgibt. Aber jetzt wird mir einige klar. Ich habe bisher Mozilla für unfehlbar gehalten und nicht für möglich gehalten, dass es am Browser liegen könnte. 

Trotz CCleaner und RegCleaner wirds nicht schneller. Ich werd mal auf ein Update warten. Sonst fliegt der Browser raus!


----------



## nyso (15. Juli 2009)

Also ich kann das überhaupt nicht bestätigen. Bei mir läuft der 3.5 um einiges schneller als der alte! Ich säubere regelmäßig mit CCleaner, vielleicht liegts daran?^^


----------



## Stingray93 (15. Juli 2009)

Ich kann es wirklich bestätigen. Beim 1. Start von Firefox braucht er ca. 20-30sec.  Danach startet er in gewohnter Geschwindigkeit.


----------



## nyso (15. Juli 2009)

Maximal 3 Sekunden bei 4x3,6GHz und Win7 RC^^


----------



## Stingray93 (15. Juli 2009)

Naja mein Gott ^^ meine Cpu läuft auch auf 3,6Ghz  nachdem ich Firefox einmal gestartet habe geht es ja auch wieder Fix.


----------



## KlawWarYoshi (15. Juli 2009)

nene meiner ist noch ganz


----------



## kenji_91 (15. Juli 2009)

Bei mir braucht er auch einige zeit.

Mein System:
4GB DDR3 1333
Phenom 955 BE @ 3,6
Windows Ultimate x86

Vermutlich hängt es vom Prozessor-Hersteller und vom OS ab,
da ich mit meinem Atom keinerlei Umstände bemerkt habe.
Netbook:
Samsung NC10
OS: Mac + Win XP


----------



## KTMDoki (15. Juli 2009)

nyso schrieb:


> Maximal 3 Sekunden bei 4x3,6GHz und Win7 RC^^



kann ich mit mein Sys nur bestätigen... so ca.3 -4 Sec un der is da...

is auch noch nie angestürtzt und habe sonst auch keine Anzeige- sowie Performanceprobleme...

Mir taugt der 3.5 schon sehr gut! 

Und meine "All-In-One Gestures" Add-On geht auch wieder


----------



## DarthTK (16. Juli 2009)

Also auf meinem MacBook Pro kann ich nichts dergleichen feststellen


----------



## ole88 (16. Juli 2009)

öhm mit xp des schnellste was es gibt, ich wüsst net wann ich scho ma son schnellen browser hatte, kann ich nich bestätigen


----------



## KlawWarYoshi (16. Juli 2009)

vom Prozessor Hersteller..?
glaub ich kaum...
vllt von der Platte.. und der Firefox konfiguration..


----------



## ole88 (16. Juli 2009)

hää?
sorry aber des nich zusammenhängende raff ich grad net


----------



## riedochs (16. Juli 2009)

FF hat einen Nachteil: Er läuft als ein einziger Task, egal wieviel Tabs usw du auf hast. Das brauch beim laden.


----------



## nyso (16. Juli 2009)

Das soll ja bald geändert werden. Mal gucken wann sie das umsetzen.


----------



## riedochs (16. Juli 2009)

nyso schrieb:


> Das soll ja bald geändert werden. Mal gucken wann sie das umsetzen.



Bald ist gut, mein Kenntnisstand ist das das die jetzt anfangen, ich rechne vor Anfang nächsten Jahres mit keiner Besserung.


----------



## Feri (16. Juli 2009)

Abhilfe: derStandard.at


----------



## nyso (16. Juli 2009)

Was hat ein Erdbeben in Neuseeland mit Firefox zu tun? Bei Problemen mit Java könnte ich da sogar noch einen Scherz entdecken, aber ich nehme mal an, dass du uns den falschen Link gegeben hast^^


----------



## Progs-ID (16. Juli 2009)

Feri schrieb:


> Abhilfe: derStandard.at


Ich kann jetzt auch keinen Zusammenhang entdecken. 
Der von dir gesendete Link passt überhaupt nicht hier hin.
Bevor man etwas verlinkt, sollte man besser schauen, was man verlinkt.


----------



## Stingray93 (16. Juli 2009)

Melde mich mal wieder zurück   Nachdem ich meinen Temp-Ordner geleert habe (der war immerhin über 5Gb groß :o) startet Firefox nun auch beim 1. Start Schnell.

Grad mal nen kleinen Vergleichstest gemacht...  
Ohne Temp Ordner zu löschen
1. Start: 17Sek.
jeder weitere Start: 3Sek.

Nachdem ich die Temps gelöscht habe:
1.Start: 2Sek.
Jeder weitere Start: 1Sek.

(PS: Mit 1. Start meine ich das ich den Taskt das aller erstes mal ausführe nach einem Neustart. Mit jedem weiteren Start meine ich das ich Firefox schließe und wieder öffne.)


----------



## PCGHGS (16. Juli 2009)

Stingray93 schrieb:


> Melde mich mal wieder zurück   Nachdem ich meinen Temp-Ordner geleert habe (der war immerhin über 5Gb groß :o) startet Firefox nun auch beim 1. Start Schnell.
> 
> Grad mal nen kleinen Vergleichstest gemacht...
> Ohne Temp Ordner zu löschen
> ...


Danke für den Tipp 

Einfach den Inhalt des Temp Ordners löschen und er startet innerhalb von 2 Sekunden bei mir (vorher 15-20 Sekunden).


----------



## nyso (16. Juli 2009)

Habe ich doch schon geschrieben! Einfach mal CCleaner drüber laufen lassen, der löscht das alles automatisch! Und ungültige Registry-Einträge gleich mit.


----------



## iglofiscj (16. Juli 2009)

Bei mir startet Firefox schnell braucht aber ewig lange um die Startseite zu laden.
P.S: Benutze CCleaner Regelmäßig


----------



## DarthTK (16. Juli 2009)

Progs-ID schrieb:


> Ich kann jetzt auch keinen Zusammenhang entdecken.
> Der von dir gesendete Link passt überhaupt nicht hier hin.
> Bevor man etwas verlinkt, sollte man besser schauen, was man verlinkt.



Ein Beitrag und heute noch registriert... Das sagt wohl ein wenig was über den User mit so einem Posting.


----------



## KlawWarYoshi (17. Juli 2009)

Stingray93 schrieb:


> Melde mich mal wieder zurück   Nachdem ich meinen Temp-Ordner geleert habe (der war immerhin über 5Gb groß :o) startet Firefox nun auch beim 1. Start Schnell.
> 
> Grad mal nen kleinen Vergleichstest gemacht...
> Ohne Temp Ordner zu löschen
> ...



das wird wohl der Haken sein
ich lasse täglich CCleaner drüberlaufen und der Temp ist somit leer 



DarthTK schrieb:


> Ein Beitrag und heute noch registriert... Das sagt wohl ein wenig was über den User mit so einem Posting.



keine Vorurteile 
kann ja ein erfahrener Mensch sein, nur nicht in diesen Forum präsent
und sucht nach einer Lösung für sein Problem...

allerdings kann es auch [...]


----------



## Hombracho (17. Juli 2009)

Update auf 3.5.1 verfügbar


----------



## redangle2000 (17. Juli 2009)

Anscheinend wurde das Problem jetzt gelöst.

Aus der gefixten Buglist vin 3.5.1:

RESO  	FIXE  	very slow startup for Firefox 3.5 due to accessing IE Internet Temporary Files and Windows Temp folder 


Werde ich dann mal am Wochende bei meinem Vater vorbei schauen und testen


----------



## diu_tesc_g.o. (18. Juli 2009)

nach dem patch heute, funktioniert alles bestens.auch auf windows 7 systemen.juhu


----------



## Stevii (18. Juli 2009)

diu_tesc_g.o. schrieb:


> nach dem patch heute, funktioniert alles bestens.auch auf windows 7 systemen.juhu


kann ich nur bestätigen


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. Juli 2009)

Weiß eigentlich jemand, wie man das einstellen kann, dass neu geöffnete Tabs in FF 3,5 nicht mit einer leeren Seite öffnen sondern mit der Startseite?


----------



## KTMDoki (18. Juli 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Weiß eigentlich jemand, wie man das einstellen kann, dass neu geöffnete Tabs in FF 3,5 nicht mit einer leeren Seite öffnen sondern mit der Startseite?



Unter Extras -> Einstellungen -> im Reiter Allgemein "Wenn Firefox gestartet wird": "Startseite anzeigen" einstellen und fertich


----------



## eVoX (18. Juli 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Weiß eigentlich jemand, wie man das einstellen kann, dass neu geöffnete Tabs in FF 3,5 nicht mit einer leeren Seite öffnen sondern mit der Startseite?



Würd ich auch mal gern wissen, wenn es überhaupt geht.



KTMDoki schrieb:


> Unter Extras -> Einstellungen -> im Reiter Allgemein "Wenn Firefox gestartet wird": "Startseite anzeigen" einstellen und fertich



Ich glaub du hast ihn nicht richtig verstanden, lies dir mal die Frage noch mal durch


----------



## KTMDoki (18. Juli 2009)

eVoX schrieb:


> Würd ich auch mal gern wissen, wenn es überhaupt geht.
> 
> 
> 
> Ich glaub du hast ihn nicht richtig verstanden, lies dir mal die Frage noch mal durch



a schon gecheckt, sry 

das weiß ich leider net


----------



## Progs-ID (18. Juli 2009)

Bei mir läd er das Update auch gerade.
Sehr schön Mozilla. Super Support.


----------



## mumble_GLL (19. Juli 2009)

nyso schrieb:


> Maximal 3 Sekunden bei 4x3,6GHz und Win7 RC^^



Was hast du denn für ´ne CPU an Board? AMD oder Intel?


----------



## nyso (19. Juli 2009)

Phenom II 940BE^^
Frag mal quantenslipstream^^ Sein 955er geht bis 3,6GHz mit Standardtakt!


----------



## KTMDoki (19. Juli 2009)

nyso schrieb:


> Phenom II 940BE^^
> Frag mal quantenslipstream^^ Sein 955er geht bis 3,6GHz mit Standardtakt!



du meinst Standard-VCore oda?


----------



## nyso (19. Juli 2009)

Ah, ja Meine Mutter nervt mich seit Stunden am Telefon, da kann sowas mal passieren


----------



## netwizzard (19. Juli 2009)

ich hab den 3.5er wieder rausgefeuert, da das meiner meinung nach wichtigste add-on, tab mix plus nicht funktioniert......


----------



## Progs-ID (20. Juli 2009)

netwizzard schrieb:


> ich hab den 3.5er wieder rausgefeuert, da das meiner meinung nach wichtigste add-on, tab mix plus nicht funktioniert......


Das wird bestimmt bald auch noch erledigt.


----------



## lord-elveon (26. Juli 2009)

Wieso das Geschiss um FF?

Opera braucht keine Fixes, weil alles funzt! Und das was FF als "neu" bezeichnet, hat Opera eh schon seit Jahren. Hab alle gängigen Browser ausprobiert, und Opera is einfach der beste.

P.S.: Opera 2 aus 1997 hatte schon Tabs!


----------

